# Is your warehouse open Easter?



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Wondering what areas are open Sunday


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Are they all heathens?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Don't know why not. Even the tomb was opened on Easter.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Ours will be open Sunday


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Ours will be open Sunday


Maybe extra pay if they have trouble getting drivers


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Don't take any blocks until last minute. Let it surge. Oh wait that's Uber.


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

DLA4 is offering increased rates of $66/3 hours for Easter Sunday


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UCA1 is open .. hope it's a little easier getting blocks because of the holiday.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Havent heard anythong about it either way here.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Ours is open. They just sent notification , 3 hour blocks for $54.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

DLA5 is open


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got 4 hrs for $72 tomorrow guess it's not higher here


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> DLA4 is offering increased rates of $66/3 hours for Easter Sunday


Yeah got a 3 hour block for $66. Are all blocks $66 at DLA4 on Sunday? If so I might have to fish for more.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Nothing on Prime Now. Its been hell just trying to get blocks this week. I only got 3 hrs yesterday and i always get 8 hrs on Friday. Nothing for tomorrow so have to fish again. No reserved blocks again. Seeing all these increased rate blocks make me jelly.

What do you guys think? Is prime now at a slow warehouse worse than logistics?


----------



## Uberduber420 (Jan 12, 2017)

How do I get prime offers ?


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Change to prime now warehouse. You will no longer get logistics offer. Be careful though, prime now blocks are very hard to get in California.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I didn't get any offers even though I know they are open. I did just get a delivery from one of the white vans lol. Someone is working at least. I have better luck during the week usually.


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Dda1 was open it was funny that today was the only day this week that hasn't surged so far


----------

